# Bikepark in Ibbenbüren (Nähe Osnabrück/Münster) (Deine Stimme zählt!)



## yippeh (11. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in Ibbenbüren schließt im Jahr 2018 die letzte deutsche Steinkohle-Zeche und damit auch die Halde. Die Halde hat eine stattliche Höhe von ca. 200 Meter über Null und es laufen im Moment Ideensammlungen, was damit passieren soll. Ein Bikepark / MTB-Strecken sind eine Mögliche Variante. Dafür würde ich gerne Stimmen sammeln. Auch Kommentare, Vorschläge usw. auf der Nachfolgenden Seite sind herzlichst willkommen (z. B. Referenzen für einen Bikepark, Warum das für die Jugend und Ältere nett, warum das für die Region eine Chance ist usw.)

HIER bzw. *http://tinyurl.com/l3yhfx --> Bitte auf 'finde ich auch' klicken*
(Der Link führt zur Abstimmung auf 'buergerbeteiligung.de') / 

Gerne könnt ihr die Aufforderung auch in der Bike-Community teilen 

Danke,

Marcel


----------



## yippeh (30. April 2015)

Danke für die zahlreiche Unterstützung für einen neuen Bike Park! Das Voting ist noch nicht beendet, wir haben aber ein deutliches Ausrufezeichen  Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

